# Ohio Power ponds



## DSTEGJAS (Feb 11, 2013)

Spent the day down at the Ohio Power ponds yesterday. Caught 15 total bass with one running in the 3 1/2 pound range. The others ranged from dinks to 1 1/2 pounds. They were biting on 4" dark green Zoom lizards. Texas rigged with a 1/8 ounce bullet weight in front of it. Just tossed it up against the bank and bounced it down into deeper water.

We probably have 2 or 3 weeks before the ponds start to grow over with weeds.

Jim


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the update Jim. Headed that way Thursday and staying four days! Can't wait!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

